
How Facebook Figures Out Everyone You've Ever Met - yarapavan
https://gizmodo.com/how-facebook-figures-out-everyone-youve-ever-met-1819822691?IR=T
======
yarapavan
Behind the Facebook profile you’ve built for yourself is another one, a shadow
profile, built from the inboxes and smartphones of other Facebook users.
Contact information you’ve never given the network gets associated with your
account, making it easier for Facebook to more completely map your social
connections.

